# Looking for subs in Chicagoland



## rv4jesus (Jan 18, 2011)

I am pursuing a business idea to get more commercial and residential plowing work on an as needed/emergency basis. If we get enough interest we will need a number of subcontractors covering Chicagoland for starters. You may need to be available on short notice but pay would be commensurate with response time and I expect many of the initial jobs would be during the day after most of your regular customers have been taken care of and could lead to regular work. How many independent owner operators are interested? 

PM me your equipment list and experience. Proof of insurance will be required. Thanks.


----------



## snowprice (Nov 1, 2009)

*subs in chicago*

yes always interested in more work 30 plus truck 5 v box spreaders and 12 skid steers


----------



## SMITTY55 (Dec 10, 2011)

*plowing*

Very interested avail anytime. [email protected] 708-277-8762


----------



## rv4jesus (Jan 18, 2011)

*thanks for the responses so far*

A few of you have PM'd me but I need more people to make this work. Please keep sending me your equipment list, service area and experience if you are interested. I actually prefer people who are not close by so we can cover all of Chicagoland without anyone having to travel too far.

Once we have enough operators available across our target area I plan to do radio and print advertising. Prices will be quoted in advance and you will have the chance to accept, reject or request a modified price on each job before beginning the work.

Rick


----------



## pushingsnow (Nov 14, 2011)

*interested in southwest burbs and further south west*

i live close to interstate 80 just starting out have 05 f250 7 foot blade this year i would be mostly a backup not doing contracts myself girlfriend due in jan need extra money but need to be there to help with little one


----------



## R&R Yard Design (Dec 6, 2004)

I would be willing to help also. I would like for you to pm me and we can talk more


----------



## SnowPlowingDude (Nov 9, 2011)

I am interested...not able to send PM's yet, so I sent you an email...Keep us up to date on how its going..


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW (Dec 9, 2009)

Give me a call 773-798-0350 ask for joe


----------



## pushingsnow (Nov 14, 2011)

pm me or call me 18158221247 also have texting


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

Is this a "National" in the making...?


----------



## rv4jesus (Jan 18, 2011)

*I'd rather think of us as a network of giant killers.*

Or maybe the people the big box manager calls when they are stuck with snow and ice on their lot.

I'm just a little guy trying to do what I can to get more work for people who are team players. I believe that a network of independent responsible contractors has many inherent advantages. My other company is a small printing and graphics business with an advertising background. We are trying to leverage that to help a team of snow professionals.

So far interest is growing and Lord willing we will get enough people to do some radio ads. 
Please keep those cards and letters coming!

I hope you have a blessed Christmas season with plenty of snow.

Thanks


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr (Dec 7, 2007)

I have 2 trucks and info in my sig. I am in Kendall county. I too am in the print industry. I own and operate a label printing company.


----------



## rv4jesus (Jan 18, 2011)

*In what case would you prefer to be a subcontractor?*

We want to be as valuable to all the owner operators out there as we can be. Are there any cases where would you prefer to work as a subcontractor? Why or why not?

What if you made more money? What if your hours were more regular? What if you spent more time plowing and less time driving to your customers? What if you had a growing client base that suited your equipment? What if you had a well orchestrated advertising program? What if you didn't have to hassle with billing and collection? I believe we can achieve all this and more but only if we work together.

If you have questions about what I am talking about send me a PM or call Rick at 847.759.8500. Those of you who don't think this business plan is a good idea, please let me know why so I can try to work out any potential problems.

I understand that you may have had issues subcontracting in the past. I know low pay and not getting paid at all are the biggest problems. With our arrangement you will be paid within 15 days of the completion of the job at a rate probably near that of your own regularly scheduled clients. You have the opportunity to get work that can lead to additional scheduled work or even clients of your own if you want to buy them, but I think you won't want to, when this works like it should.

We are team players, are you? If you are interested please send me a PM. We are getting closer with our website, phone system and advertising but I still have lots of areas to cover in Chicagoland before we roll this out and I prefer working with other little guys, it just takes a lot of us. I especially need sidewalk crews and people who want to do residential.

Thanks for taking the time to consider this and for whatever feedback you may have, positive or negative.

Although I do love plowing snow myself, I am probably more valuable helping you succeed.

Rick Vogeney


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

I'll bite, suscribing to hear this out.


----------



## ram0098 (Jan 4, 2008)

Rick,

I would be interested in what work you have to offer for us, of course after we finish our contracted routes we currently have. We focus on Residential work but would take commercial as well, we have 5 company owned trucks equipped with front and rear pull plows, and 5 subs w/trucks that work for me as well. You also said you are in need of sidewalk crews, we have 7 workers that maintain sidewalks for us. Our yard is out of Wheeling, IL. Please respond with the work you have available for us.


----------



## rv4jesus (Jan 18, 2011)

*Mike you are right down the road from us*

Please give me a call and lets see how we can work together. I'd like to stop by your shop or you could come to mine. Rick Vogeney 847.759.8500


----------



## cosgo (Jan 8, 2010)

subscribing


----------



## lotus6six (Dec 20, 2008)

2005 ford f250, new wide out. south loop. may be able to help out.
James
708-476-3555


----------



## NorthernSvc's (Mar 12, 2006)

work is always welcome... PM sent..


----------



## rv4jesus (Jan 18, 2011)

*Progress Report #1*

Plowsite really is a great place to network, and what better time to do it than when it's warm out!

May I extend a heartfelt thank-you to all who have expressed an interest in our plan so far. And, thanks for those who have given helpful criticism and advice, I take it seriously so that we can circumvent any problems.

I have about 10 or 15 contractors across the Chicagoland area who have expressed interest and given me some of their information. The more people we get on our team the easier it will be for all of us (less driving to jobs that you are best suited for) and the more prudent it will be to advertise on the radio.

We are close to having enough people to run some radio ads but it may mean a bit more driving in the short term than I expect you would prefer to do. My goal is to have you working within a 5-mile radius of your location for most jobs. I would like to have 50-100 contractors over the Chicago area. Once we have established contractors in an area that are doing a good job, new team members could still be used for specific needs and backup, so lets get started!

If you have been unsure now is the time to climb on board. We have a kind of Catch22 problem here-- I really can't advertise much on radio until I have enough contractors to cover the expected response. If any team members are interested in distributing flyers in your area let me know, once you are all signed up I can make them available to you at a reduced cost. I find they are very effective around this time.

On a serious note, before we send you work we absolutely need proof of insurance and signed contracts. This is critical. Please fax them to me at 847.759.8540 or email them to [email protected]

Some of you may have figured out by now the name of our company is PlowTeam. We are working on the website and phone system to make sure they will serve both you and the customer well once they are done.

Thanks for your interest, please keep it up and have a blessed Christmas Holiday.

Rick Vogeney
847.759.8500


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr (Dec 7, 2007)

rv4jesus;1386909 said:


> Please give me a call and lets see how we can work together. I'd like to stop by your shop or you could come to mine. Rick Vogeney 847.759.8500


I wish I would have seen this yesterday as I was in Bolingbrook all day I could have continued down 55 to see you. We will be closed for the rest of the year and will re-open on Jan 2 if you are thinking you want to come out this way. Let me know.
Mike


----------



## rv4jesus (Jan 18, 2011)

*I'm in Des Plaines*

and you can stop by anytime, thanks.


----------



## Korhumel (Nov 12, 2011)

Very interested in getting in on this. I am a one man business up in Lake County. I would like some more information. Shoot me an Email. [email protected]


----------



## jblatti13 (Jan 24, 2009)

Also interested... Smaller company with a chevy 1500 with 7.5 footer with wings and a tailgate spreader... And a jeep wrangler with a 6.5 footer. Got enough work rite now for just the truk so looking to add a little more... All my work is in joliet, crest hill, shorewood, and southeast plainfield. You can emaij me at [email protected] or call me at 815-714-3244. My name is Jason.


----------



## Builder630 (Dec 23, 2011)

Sounds good. I own a General Contracting business in Bolingbrook. Slow in winter season, and I would LOVE for someone else to worry about the paperwork and customers for a change. Single 1 ton pickup, 7.5 Western and a 1075 Spreader. Can also provide labor for shoveling and Snowblowing. Ambrose 630-640-4468


----------



## XXL 4RUNNER (Oct 9, 2009)

Im interested, live in melrose park, have a 1996 suburban 454 with a fisher 8'6 plow with wings, been plowing for 20 years, sent you a p.m. What type of insurance do you require??? Thanks


----------



## rv4jesus (Jan 18, 2011)

*all PMs responded to*

If you haven't heard back from me or need more info please email or call.

If you want to proceed I need your signed contract and all the information in section 4 and don't forget the proof of insurance. I still need more contractors but will give preference to those whose paperwork is completed first.

Our website should be up just after Jan 1. If anyone who has been approved is interested in getting some walk/post cards, stake flags or signs please let me know.

Thanks.

Rick Vogeney
847.759.8500


----------



## The Lone Plower (Jul 31, 2010)

Would be interested, depending on terms & conditions etc... I'm sending you an e-mail.


.


----------



## rv4jesus (Jan 18, 2011)

*website is up, thanks for your support*

A special thanks to everyone who has helped so far and expressed an interest in the idea. And thanks in advance for all your advice, it is much appreciated.

We still have some work to do but I think this brand new site is ready for your comments and suggestions. What do you think of the website? I need your wisdom, there is a lot of it on Plowsite, sometimes it's buried deep...but it's here. 

http://www.plowteam.com

I still could use a few more qualified contractors in the Chicago area and everyone has to have their paperwork complete to get started. From here on out use the form in the opportunities link at the top right to start the application process, and return the contract and proof of insurance by email or fax. When you are approved you will get an email from me stating so.

Then we will start advertising, and we'll see how it goes.

Somewhere it's snowing, but not much in Chicago yet. It reminds me how completely dependent we are on the Lord's provision, He is the one who gives us the ability to provide for our families.
__________________


----------

